# Need to make sure of Ivermectin dose...



## Miss M

Well, first, I can say the Diatomaceous Earth does work for fur mites! ...as long as you finish the course, that is! right near the end of the course, my mom came to visit for a week. We didn't think about the DE again until later (much later). It has taken a while, but the mites have returned.

Now we've (hopefully) bred Pearl, and are hoping to have some popples here in 2 - 3 weeks. I didn't want to go back to the DE and have the kits breathing copious amounts of it, and getting it in their eyes, so I went to the feed store and got some Ivermectin.

I've seen a number of threads on here about using it safely, but I just wanted to be sure about what to do with the specific type and strength I got. I don't want to kill my only two buns! 

What I bought is Jeffers Ivermectin Paste 1.87%, Oral for horses.

I've seen stuff about using Ivermectin between the shoulders, and orally, and I don't know what I should do with what I bought. :help:

Thumper is just under 5 pounds, and Pearl is just over 6 pounds.

Many, many thanks to anyone who can give me some guidance!


----------



## Mrs. Jo

From Domestic Rabbits, Volume 37, Number 2, Dr Jay E Hreiz, VMD

.5-.8 given sub q under the skin of the back of the neck, 7 days apart for at least 2 treatments. 

How to calculate how much ivermectin for a 10 lb rabbit.

10lb/2.2 lb/kg+4.5kg

1% ivermectin injectable (swine cattle) + 10 mg/mL concentration

4.5kg X0.4 mg/kg + 1.8 mg/mL=0.18 mL given sub que


He also mentions that advantage can be used for rabbits, but frontline should not be. This dosage is the same for earmites.


----------



## Guest

[email protected] LaudoDeumFa said:


> From Domestic Rabbits, Volume 37, Number 2, Dr Jay E Hreiz, VMD
> 
> .5-.8 given sub q under the skin of the back of the neck, 7 days apart for at least 2 treatments.
> 
> How to calculate how much ivermectin for a 10 lb rabbit.
> 
> 10lb/2.2 lb/kg+4.5kg
> 
> 1% ivermectin injectable (swine cattle) + 10 mg/mL concentration
> 
> 4.5kg X0.4 mg/kg + 1.8 mg/mL=0.18 mL given sub que
> 
> 
> He also mentions that advantage can be used for rabbits, but frontline should not be. This dosage is the same for earmites.


I think this is for injectable 1% ivermectin, not the paste she is referring to.


----------



## Guest

I'm not sure about the Ivermectin paste, especially if it is 1.87%. I say return it and instead purchase Injectable Ivermectin 1% (labeled for cattle and swine).

Dose for rabbits is 1/10 cc for every 5 lbs. Give 3 doses, 2 weeks apart. Orally or injected.

Since both rabbits are around 5 lbs, on days 1, 14, and 28 give 1/10 cc to each. Then you're done.

I used this on my rabbit before and worked like a charm. I opted for oral dose, as it has little to no side affects compared to injecting. I got my dosing information from this site: http://www.mybunny.org/info/mites.pdf


----------



## ladysown

the injectible is the more accurate and proven route, but you can do what many of us do, give the horse paste. No more than a pea sized amount on the tip of a popsicle stick. some rabbits will lick it off, others you put it on the back of their tongue and it goes down their throat. OR you could wrap it up in a small bread ball, but some rabbits will forgo that.


----------



## rabbithappy

Lyndseyrk said:


> I'm not sure about the Ivermectin paste, especially if it is 1.87%. I say return it and instead purchase Injectable Ivermectin 1% (labeled for cattle and swine).
> 
> Dose for rabbits is 1/10 cc for every 5 lbs. Give 3 doses, 2 weeks apart. Orally or injected.
> 
> Since both rabbits are around 5 lbs, on days 1, 14, and 28 give 1/10 cc to each. Then you're done.
> 
> I used this on my rabbit before and worked like a charm. I opted for oral dose, as it has little to no side affects compared to injecting. I got my dosing information from this site: http://www.mybunny.org/info/mites.pdf


Ok, let me get this straight. You can use the injectable both SQ & orally? Or do you have to buy the oral ivermectin if you want to give an oral dose? Does ivermectin even come in an oral formula? If so, is it as effective as the injectable given orally? Oh, or is the oral the horse paste you all were talking about?


----------



## Guest

rabbithappy said:


> Ok, let me get this straight. You can use the injectable both SQ & orally? Or do you have to buy the oral ivermectin if you want to give an oral dose? Does ivermectin even come in an oral formula? If so, is it as effective as the injectable given orally? Oh, or is the oral the horse paste you all were talking about?


You can give the injectable ivermectin ORALLY.


----------



## SquashNut

I can see why you would want to use the horse paste. The injectable is a bit pricey. Especially since you only have 2 rabbits.


----------



## Terry W

A nice thing about the injectable-- it actually has a VERY long shelf life-- AND, it is easier to measure out a correct dose.
If giving the injectable type orally, be aware that the stuff is VERY bitter- I prefer to inject sub-Q between the shoulder blades. As a sub-Q injection, it does burn/sting a bit, but massaging the area after injection helps reduce the irritation it causes.

I have made the decision, along with Sweet Saloma, that regular use of Ivermectin should be avoided--the rabbits we bought that were being treated on a monthly basis with Ivermectin, as a way to 'keep ear mites away' never thrived- any kits they had were pretty much full term preemies, and litters were small in numbers. One of the younger does we got has failed to conceive at all,..
yes, I have Ivermectin on the shelf-- but do I use it? Not often, and not without a lOT of soul searching. I don't even use it for Heartworm prevention in my Service Dog any more-- there are 'kinder' methods to use....


----------



## rabbithappy

Terry W said:


> A nice thing about the injectable-- it actually has a VERY long shelf life-- AND, it is easier to measure out a correct dose.
> If giving the injectable type orally, be aware that the stuff is VERY bitter- I prefer to inject sub-Q between the shoulder blades. As a sub-Q injection, it does burn/sting a bit, but massaging the area after injection helps reduce the irritation it causes.
> 
> I have made the decision, along with Sweet Saloma, that regular use of Ivermectin should be avoided--the rabbits we bought that were being treated on a monthly basis with Ivermectin, as a way to 'keep ear mites away' never thrived- any kits they had were pretty much full term preemies, and litters were small in numbers. One of the younger does we got has failed to conceive at all,..
> yes, I have Ivermectin on the shelf-- but do I use it? Not often, and not without a lOT of soul searching. I don't even use it for Heartworm prevention in my Service Dog any more-- there are 'kinder' methods to use....



Wow! That's very interesting! After reading your post, I think I'll stick to the oil or the Eradamite.


----------



## Danaus29

Horse paste ivomec/Ivermectrin dose is a tiny glob, about pea size on a small bit of whole wheat bread (just because it goes down easier), only 2 doses 10 days apart. Kills fur mites and doesn't mess them up if you give only the 2 doses. Once you have eliminated the mites you won't need to dose them again. New rabbits should be treated during their quarantine period.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> The injectable is a bit pricey.


When you consider the small amount you use, and the ease of measuring, it's a good deal.
You can't accurately measure the pastes


----------



## Miss M

WOW!! Thank you all! I read everything that y'all wrote, and I did a search shortly after I originally posted for "ivermectin 1.87 rabbit", and I found another rabbit forum (http://petshub.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12) where they are familiar with using this same horse paste I have with rabbits. Like ladysown said, they give a pea-sized dose once, and then again 10 days later (though some give it as a maintenance med, which scares the living daylights out of me).

I really wish I hadn't lost track of the DE treatments, because they were working. But it can't be good for popples to live in a cloud of the stuff.

I'll go ahead and give them each a (small!) pea's worth, and then again in 10 days. With much fear and trembling, like Terry W said. Hopefully neither is one of the rare rabbits that has a bad reaction to the stuff!

I don't even know where around here I could get the injectible... this horse paste is all the feed store has.

Thank you all so much for all the information! I am so indebted to y'all! :bow:


----------



## Guest

Our feed store carries it. You can buy it by the bottle, or by the cc. They keep a bottle open at the store, you can go in, tell them how much you need, and they'll measure it out for you. It's $1 per cc...so it's great if you just need a little bit for something.

I use ivermectin on my dogs as well, so I keep it on hand.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I don't even know where around here I could get the injectible... this horse paste is all the feed store has


They could get it for you or you can order it online


----------



## Miss M

Lyndseyrk said:


> Our feed store carries it. You can buy it by the bottle, or by the cc. They keep a bottle open at the store, you can go in, tell them how much you need, and they'll measure it out for you. It's $1 per cc...so it's great if you just need a little bit for something.
> 
> I use ivermectin on my dogs as well, so I keep it on hand.


That would be perfect! I'd need only one or two cc.



Bearfootfarm said:


> They could get it for you or you can order it online


Okay, I will definitely remember that! Hopefully, I don't have a next time...


----------



## o&itw

If you don't have internal parasites to deal with, 5% Sevin dust is a whole lot easier to find, less expensive, and probably safer.


----------



## SquashNut

found this site that is offering free shipping till the end of the month.
is this product Ok to use for rabbits?
http://www.smartpakequine.com/productclass.aspx?productclassid=6127


----------



## Terry W

www.upco.com
Their pricing/shipping/handling structure makes items very affordable, been dealing with this company for over 25 years.


usually has the injectable for a very good price. My local TSC and Western Reserve Farm co-op also carry the injectable. BUT-- be carefull-- do NOT buy the injectable that also has a second drug in it. That second drug is a rabbit killer for sure.

KV vet supply also carries it- but the overall shipping and handling can make it exorbitant in price.


----------



## Miss M

SquashNut said:


> found this site that is offering free shipping till the end of the month.
> is this product Ok to use for rabbits?
> http://www.smartpakequine.com/productclass.aspx?productclassid=6127


Looks like the same thing I have, SquashNut, except that it's apple flavored, and mine isn't. Other than that, it's 1.87% Ivermectin horse paste. Looks like it's out of stock right now.



Terry W said:


> www.upco.com
> Their pricing/shipping/handling structure makes items very affordable, been dealing with this company for over 25 years.
> 
> usually has the injectable for a very good price. My local TSC and Western Reserve Farm co-op also carry the injectable. BUT-- be carefull-- do NOT buy the injectable that also has a second drug in it. That second drug is a rabbit killer for sure.
> 
> KV vet supply also carries it- but the overall shipping and handling can make it exorbitant in price.


Thanks, TerryW! I wish they had a smaller size than 50 ml, but I guess most of their customers would use at least that amount  That's nice that it is easy to get.

I went ahead and gave Thumper and Pearl their first dose this afternoon. I don't know if Thumper has mites again or not, but they live in a split hutch, so he has to take it too. Neither of them was too happy with me for smearing the stuff on their lips, to be sure! But they wouldn't lick it any other way, so.... They did forgive me later, though. If all else fails, bribe them with raisins! :cute:

Neither bun has shown any signs of adverse reaction to the drug, and it's been some six hours now.


----------

